# Jrzmac's Halloween tunes 1



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

cool sounds : )


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

*OMG*!!! Another sounds thread!! This is _great_, Merry Halloween to us!!


----------



## jrzmac (May 28, 2004)

Maybe the moderator can delete this post, since I put all the files on one whole page?


----------



## Pretendman (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow, what a compilation. I'll definitely have to use this tunes for my next party


----------



## DooBeeDooBeeDoo (Mar 16, 2008)

Awesome work... you are as creative as you are generous.

Now please get your ass out of my face.


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

If you are looking for the original creator of some of those clips, please visit where he ORIGINALLY got those files from... Some of the names have been changed here...but the original names are listed on my site... nice try jrzmac...

4shared, Online file sharing and storage

pass: hauntforum


----------

